# Bounty for Coyotes



## papaperch

Read a little about this on Fin Feather and Fur email. They are kicking around raising the License fee a buck or two to cover a 75-150 coyote bounty.

Personally, I would favor such a move. A tank full of gas to be paid for a bounty for these critters would warm this old heart for sure. What is everyone else's 2 cents ?


----------



## FISHIN 2

Yea buddy, I'm in, too many of these wild dogs..


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

So many people are in favor of the bounty to help other animal populations, yet they aren’t willing to go out and help the other animal populations without the bounty! So who’s really interested in population control? I trap and hunt coyotes. Never when furs aren’t prime. I wouldn’t even think of turning one in for bounty money. Imo, and this is my opinion I’m better than that. Why does everything have to revolve around money? Yes I sell the furs for money but mainly I only kill them when they are worth using. Most people hate coyotes because they might take something away from them they want yet they don’t bat an eye at taking away something from most wildlife if it doesn’t benefit them.


----------



## DHower08

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> So many people are in favor of the bounty to help other animal populations, yet they aren’t willing to go out and help the other animal populations without the bounty! So who’s really interested in population control? I trap and hunt coyotes. Never when furs aren’t prime. I wouldn’t even think of turning one in for bounty money. Imo, and this is my opinion I’m better than that. Why does everything have to revolve around money? Yes I sell the furs for money but mainly I only kill them when they are worth using. Most people hate coyotes because they might take something away from them they want yet they don’t bat an eye at taking away something from most wildlife if it doesn’t benefit them.



Mike at the end of the day the predators are out of control. Coyotes racoons fox bobcats etc .. they need controlled, period. With fur prices being down people need incentives to continue to hunt them. Just like you said you only hunt them when fur prices arent prime which equals more money for you. So what exactly is your reason for hunting them?


----------



## Southernsaug

I do not think this would solve anything. The only thing I feel is out of control and overpopulated is raccoons.


----------



## Muddy

I would definitely turn coyotes in for a bounty. It’s a constant battle to keep them under control on our farm. I have dedicated a lot of time and money to maximize our habitat to increase the deer, turkey, pheasant, and rabbit population as well as many non game species. When left unchecked the coyote population gets out of control. They are not a native species in Ohio, so I have no issues with removing as many as possible.


----------



## ya13ya03

Racoons are extremely overpopulated and coyotes are not far behind. Where I'm at they are everywhere. The turkey population is getting hammered by both of these predators.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

DHower08 said:


> Mike at the end of the day the predators are out of control. Coyotes racoons fox bobcats etc .. they need controlled, period. With fur prices being down people need incentives to continue to hunt them. Just like you said you only hunt them when fur prices arent prime which equals more money for you. So what exactly is your reason for hunting them?


Re-read my post. I didn’t say anything about prime fur prices but prime fur (November and December). Coyote prices are a lot better than people realize. If they need controlled as bad as everyone claims, why does it take a monetary incentive to go after them? Isn’t it our responsibility as hunters and stewards of the land to take care wildlife overpopulation? I can think of better things for our tax dollars to go towards than a bounty for something that’s our responsibility to manage in the first place.


----------



## DHower08

Wouldn't waiting for prime fur be for one reason and one reason only? If you were truly out there for population control the fur wouldn't even be a thought.


----------



## bountyhunter

since the yotes were brought into ohio ALL game has suffered. use to be turkey rabbits deer etc around my land now all I here is yotes.


----------



## Southernsaug

You are right Muddy, they are not Native, but they were not brought in by The Division of Wildlife. Now some hunting groups brought some in to run with dogs if I recall correctly. I generally dislike killing something just because I don't like it and not have a use for it, but sometimes it is necessary. I am trapping and killing raccoons now.


----------



## Muddy

Yes, I know that they weren't brought in by the ODNR.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

DHower08 said:


> Wouldn't waiting for prime fur be for one reason and one reason only? If you were truly out there for population control the fur wouldn't even be a thought.


I don’t like killing anything without atleast using part of the animal wether it’s meat or fur. Granted I’m not saying I haven’t or don’t. But I CAN wait till their fur is prime and get some use out of them. Im not against someone killing them anytime, it’s perfectly legal I just choose not too. If I wait to kill them in winter or do it in summer it is still a dead coyote. Only difference is I got use out of its fur in the winter. Can I ask how many yotes you have trapped/killed in the last few years? Or are you only willing to get after them if you can get a bounty? In my area they are not a problem. We keep them in check with trapping/hunting. If they are out of control in an area it’s because the local hunters/trappers aren’t doing their part. I know Muddy kills them but if he’s the only one in his area doing it then it’s definitely not going to be enough. Im sure he’s not the only hunter within 5-10 miles of his property.


----------



## DHower08

I kill them while deer hunting when I see them.


----------



## Muddy

Yes, there are other people around us that get after them.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

The deer population is down in my area (Morrow) and atleast in my general area there are few rabbits and even fewer pheasants. Very little weed fields for mice, rats ect… so not a whole lot of coyote food. None of the above has anything to do with the coyotes tho. Habitat loss and mis management of the deer herd on hunters part is why those populations are down so much along with a huge outbreak of EHD several years ago.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

DHower08 said:


> I kill them while deer hunting when I see them.


But how many is that? If your not killing atleast 8-10 in a say 5-10 sq. mile radius your not accomplishing much. If you hate them and want them gone so bad why aren’t you hunting them specifically? We all need to do our part, bounty or not. So on a side note say they put a bounty on them. Just like the 70’s early 80’s everyone will become coyote hunters. There will actually be fewer coyotes killed. The people who know what they are doing are already out there doing it without a bounty. Add a ton of amateurs and all the sudden we have a bunch of call shy, trap shy coyotes that very few people can kill. And yes I’ve been doing this for awhile and have seen it happen every time fur prices go up. Grew up in Oklahoma where coyotes are thicker than groundhogs are here in a bean field. Except the Oklahoma deer population is doing better than anytime in history.


----------



## DHower08

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> But how many is that? If your not killing atleast 8-10 in a say 5-10 sq. mile radius your not accomplishing much. If you hate them and want them gone so bad why aren’t you hunting them specifically? We all need to do our part, bounty or not. So on a side note say they put a bounty on them. Just like the 70’s early 80’s everyone will become coyote hunters. There will actually be fewer coyotes killed. The people who know what they are doing are already out there doing it without a bounty. Add a ton of amateurs and all the sudden we have a bunch of call shy, trap shy coyotes that very few people can kill. And yes I’ve been doing this for awhile and have seen it happen every time fur prices go up. Grew up in Oklahoma where coyotes are thicker than groundhogs are here in a bean field. Except the Oklahoma deer population is doing better than anytime in history.


If I had the equipment I would be out killing as many as possible. Luckily for us multiple people around us hunt and trap them yet they just keep populating like crazy


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

DHower08 said:


> If I had the equipment I would be out killing as many as possible. Luckily for us multiple people around us hunt and trap them yet they just keep populating like crazy


If your a deer hunter you have 90% of everything you need. I actually use a mouth call more than anything. Not enough open space in Ohio to really warrant a high volume electronic caller. I find it best to call softly. You would be surprised how far a call can be heard from a coyote.


----------



## Bronson

Not sure where the bounty rumor started but the state will not be paying a bounty. No license increase either


----------



## papaperch

COYOTES - Should Ohio Offer a Bounty On These Fawn Killers?


Senator Stephen Goldfinch from South Carolina has introduced a bill that Ohio lawmakers and the ODNR should pay close attention to and seriously consider. The new bill proposes South Carolina pays hunters a $75 bounty for each coyote they shoot. The South Carolina DNR estimates that hunters kill...




www.finfeatherfur.com





Where rumor started


----------



## Bronson

It would be nice but I just talked to a “way high up” ODNR official that assured me it wasn’t in discussion at this time.


----------



## 9Left

Muddy said:


> I would definitely turn coyotes in for a bounty. It’s a constant battle to keep them under control on our farm. I have dedicated a lot of time and money to maximize our habitat to increase the deer, turkey, pheasant, and rabbit population as well as many non game species. When left unchecked the coyote population gets out of control. They are not a native species in Ohio, so I have no issues with removing as many as possible.


So many double standards being set these days.. ...pheasants are a freaking Chinese bird in the first place....


----------



## Muddy

I’m well aware of that. I enjoy watching them and listening to them cackle. What have you done to conserve wildlife?


----------



## Ten Bears

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I don’t like killing anything without atleast using part of the animal wether it’s meat or fur. Granted I’m not saying I haven’t or don’t. But I CAN wait till their fur is prime and get some use out of them. Im not against someone killing them anytime, it’s perfectly legal I just choose not too. If I wait to kill them in winter or do it in summer it is still a dead coyote. Only difference is I got use out of its fur in the winter. Can I ask how many yotes you have trapped/killed in the last few years? Or are you only willing to get after them if you can get a bounty? In my area they are not a problem. We keep them in check with trapping/hunting. If they are out of control in an area it’s because the local hunters/trappers aren’t doing their part. I know Muddy kills them but if he’s the only one in his area doing it then it’s definitely not going to be enough. Im sure he’s not the only hunter within 5-10 miles of his property.


Glad they are not an issue in your location. I have yotes all over the area and can't hunt them. City location. I have seen them in daylight and night. There is scat in the yards. I own two small dogs and have to go out with them to keep them safe.


----------



## Ten Bears

9Left said:


> So many double standards being set these days.. ...pheasants are a freaking Chinese bird in the first place....


True but they won't eat your dog!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Ten Bears said:


> True but they won't eat your dog!


They will definitely kill your dog. Had my **** hound attacked at the tree one night. Her hind legs looked like someone took razor blades to them. When I lived in Oklahoma had a pack attack my Rottweiler in our yard and the vet had to put him down.


----------



## s.a.m

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> They will definitely kill your dog. Had my **** hound attacked at the tree one night. Her hind legs looked like someone took razor blades to them. When I lived in Oklahoma had a pack attack my Rottweiler in our yard and the vet had to put him down.


Pheasants did that too two of your dogs?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

s.a.m said:


> Pheasants did that too two of your dogs?


🤔 guess that’s what I get for reading OGF while trying to work lol. As I was reading down I thought it was a reply to Ten Bears post just above it. My bad.


----------



## M.Magis

papaperch said:


> COYOTES - Should Ohio Offer a Bounty On These Fawn Killers?
> 
> 
> Senator Stephen Goldfinch from South Carolina has introduced a bill that Ohio lawmakers and the ODNR should pay close attention to and seriously consider. The new bill proposes South Carolina pays hunters a $75 bounty for each coyote they shoot. The South Carolina DNR estimates that hunters kill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.finfeatherfur.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where rumor started


That says nothing about the DNR "kicking around " the idea. That's one person saying the HE thinks they should look into it. And that one person probably hasn't bothered to look into how coyote bounties have faired in the past. It's always been a waste of money. I'm all for making a few extra bucks for something I do anyways, but it's not going to make a bit of difference . In a few years we'd probably end up with more coyotes than we started with because every Tom, Dick, and Harry would be out there trying to call them in, and accomplishing nothing but educating them to the point that experienced callers would have trouble killing any.


----------



## papaperch

So what we and the state are doing in the past and present is NOT working. Check coyote population density per county.
Those against the bounty propose no alternatives that may succeed vs the bounty. Either the coyote is a problem or they are not. If they are not then nothing needs to be done. In my 74 years of life. I have never solved anything by doing nothing. Not all my attempts succeeded but many have. Like getting an addict to get off his addiction. The very first step is to get the addict to admit he has a problem.


----------



## M.Magis

Like has already been said, bounties have never in history proven to help and often make things worse. Its that simple.


----------



## Softshellcrab

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Re-read my post. I didn’t say anything about prime fur prices but prime fur (November and December). Coyote prices are a lot better than people realize. If they need controlled as bad as everyone claims, why does it take a monetary incentive to go after them? Isn’t it our responsibility as hunters and stewards of the land to take care wildlife overpopulation? I can think of better things for our tax dollars to go towards than a bounty for something that’s our responsibility to manage in the first place.


"I can think of better things for our tax dollars to go towards than a bounty for something that’s our responsibility to manage in the first place. "

I understand your points Mike, and generally would agree about using them, not killing without reason, etc. I used to shoot the groundhogs that got into my garden, now I box trap them and drive them to another area. But I would argue that the coyotes are a non-native species, however they may have been brought in, an are killing everything else. Arguing there are also too many raccoons doesn't seem to address the issue. (To be honest I think coyotes kill these too as I seem to see less than 20 years ago.) 

On Lorain County farms where we rabbit hunt, we used to see rabbits all over the place, and now they are hard to come by. There is no doubt whatsoever that predators have depleted the rabbit population in that area. Just coyotes, or also hawks and owls? I don't know. But 20 years ago it seemed we had just as many hawks and owls, but no coyotes, and there were lots of rabbits. Two of us used to average maybe 5-6 rabbits a hunt, in 1995-2010. Now two of us average about one rabbit per hunt. Sometimes I feel sorry for the dogs with so few rabbits to chase and it is hard for them to become good dogs . They just look and look at times. And if you find rabbits, it is generally in stuff so thick you can't get a shot. That's why they are there. And that's just rabbits. I am sure they are killing lots of other game animals, also. I have remarked many times I wish they would put a bounty on coyotes. 

But I do get your points and appreciate your comments. I guess I would just say "Drastic times call for drastic measures". The coyote problem is just over the top.


----------



## den942

Southernsaug said:


> I do not think this would solve anything. The only thing I feel is out of control and overpopulated is raccoons.


Raccoons are so overpopulated that the State of Ohio prefers that they be euthanized rather than rehabbed. Since they are susceptible to K9 and Feline distemper, they have to be held longer than most rehabbers can afford or have room for them. 
Not sure what the situation is now but rabies was getting bad in raccoon populations in far eastern Ohio. Someone in PA used live rabies vaccine on a raccoon and it developed rabies and escaped years ago.
I worked under Bruckner Nature Center’s rehab license raising orphan wildlife for 25 years now. I usually raise baby squirrels. Someone told me I was just raising hawk food. I said they have the right to eat, too…


----------



## Whitley

Neighbor has raccoons living under his shed. I have groundhogs living under mine. Deer graze on my wife's flowers, hosta, daylilies, roses, etc. I put netting over my flowers and this does better than any of the expensive "guaranteed to work or you money back" sprays. The only critters that are a nuisance are my neighbor's cats, which kill birds in my yard and baby squirrels. Case of beer bounty on relocating those cats.


----------



## 9Left

M.Magis said:


> Like has already been said, bounties have never in history proven to help and often make things worse. Its that simple.


agreed.... there are plenty of people in the state of Ohio that hunt coyotes and they are very good at it… And successful… And the only thing that does is make room for more breeding..... So even if you add a few thousand more hunters through offering a bounty… Those people are still only going to be moderately successful and only do it maybe two or three times a year


----------



## eyecat

Ten Bears said:


> True but they won't eat your dog!


Yes they will. Here in Hartville an older friend of mine one night let his little house dog out to go the bathroom, and stood on the stoop watching, and he could see eyes (which he thought was maybe a dee) just outside the edge of where the house light ended, and his little dog let out one yelp, and that was the last they ever saw of it. Now granted we never did find the carcass, but assumed it was a coyote that killed it, as there is nothing else in our area that would be a higher probability than a coyote, as we dont believe in Sasquatch.

Also, for the guy on here that is only hunting them when their fur is right, the most effective time to kill them to save fawns and poults is 2-4 weeks before fawns drop and poults hatch. You killing them on your farm earlier in the winter, will result in others moving in by the time the fawns and poults come. GON (Georgia Outdoor News) has many articles on studies of coyotes that have proven this. Coyotes are generally territorial.


----------



## Shad Rap

eyecat said:


> Yes they will. Here in Hartville an older friend of mine one night let his little house dog out to go the bathroom, and stood on the stoop watching, and he could see eyes (which he thought was maybe a dee) just outside the edge of where the house light ended, and his little dog let out one yelp, and that was the last they ever saw of it. Now granted we never did find the carcass, but assumed it was a coyote that killed it, as there is nothing else in our area that would be a higher probability than a coyote, as we dont believe in Sasquatch.
> 
> Also, for the guy on here that is only hunting them when their fur is right, the most effective time to kill them to save fawns and poults is 2-4 weeks before fawns drop and poults hatch. You killing them on your farm earlier in the winter, will result in others moving in by the time the fawns and poults come. GON (Georgia Outdoor News) has many articles on studies of coyotes that have proven this. Coyotes are generally territorial.


Pheasants will eat your dog??


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

eyecat said:


> Yes they will. Here in Hartville an older friend of mine one night let his little house dog out to go the bathroom, and stood on the stoop watching, and he could see eyes (which he thought was maybe a dee) just outside the edge of where the house light ended, and his little dog let out one yelp, and that was the last they ever saw of it. Now granted we never did find the carcass, but assumed it was a coyote that killed it, as there is nothing else in our area that would be a higher probability than a coyote, as we dont believe in Sasquatch.
> 
> Also, for the guy on here that is only hunting them when their fur is right, the most effective time to kill them to save fawns and poults is 2-4 weeks before fawns drop and poults hatch. You killing them on your farm earlier in the winter, will result in others moving in by the time the fawns and poults come. GON (Georgia Outdoor News) has many articles on studies of coyotes that have proven this. Coyotes are generally territorial.


I never said I was specifically hunting them to save fawns. We don’t have a big coyote problem in my area. Why, mainly because we hunt them during the winter when their fur is prime and January when they are mating and are easier to call in pairs, and we are very good at it. We don’t have many pheasants in my area because of lack of habitat. Why do states with 10x more coyotes than we have here in Ohio still have deer populations above carrying capacity? A coyotes main diet is mice, rats and bugs. Will they eat fawns, poults, rabbits and ect, absolutely they are opportunistic feeders. I just wish they were better at getting squirrels.


----------



## Southernsaug

Your right MorrowtuckyMike, the predator prey relationship is generally misunderstood. Predator populations fluctuate with prey density and they are seldom the reason for less game animals. Here is the study that for decades was the standard experiment in predator prey relationships. It took place in the Kiabab forest. Although, our habitat would rebound quicker and maybe not be decimated it is still the study that showed predators are a part of any management plan. This is science's answer. This article is a sample and not the complete study, you have to pay for the whole study. What happened was, after total predator removal the deer herd exploded and over browsed the fragile habitat and then crashed to tragic levels, the deer starved. It demonstrated predators play a vital role and concurrent studies showed predator levels do follow prey densities. Some intervention is necessary at times, for augmentation, but broad sweeping predator control is not necessary.



http://eolss.net/sample-chapters/c15/E6-63-01-05.pdf



Here's the wiki on it:


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaibab_Plateau



Here is an important statement from the wiki:

The Kaibab deer controversy has revolutionized the way science is taught in textbooks, and the way students question ecology and biology. In addition, students now learn that human intervention can lead to big repercussions regarding specific animal's population and development in certain regions.


----------



## Softshellcrab

Southernsaug said:


> Your right MorrowtuckyMike, the predator prey relationship is generally misunderstood. Predator populations fluctuate with prey density and they are seldom the reason for less game animals. Here is the study that for decades was the standard experiment in predator prey relationships. It took place in the Kiabab forest. Although, our habitat would rebound quicker and maybe not be decimated it is still the study that showed predators are a part of any management plan. This is science's answer. This article is a sample and not the complete study, you have to pay for the whole study. What happened was, after total predator removal the deer herd exploded and over browsed the fragile habitat and then crashed to tragic levels, the deer starved. It demonstrated predators play a vital role and concurrent studies showed predator levels do follow prey densities. Some intervention is necessary at times, for augmentation, but broad sweeping predator control is not necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> http://eolss.net/sample-chapters/c15/E6-63-01-05.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the wiki on it:
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaibab_Plateau
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an important statement from the wiki:
> 
> The Kaibab deer controversy has revolutionized the way science is taught in textbooks, and the way students question ecology and biology. In addition, students now learn that human intervention can lead to big repercussions regarding specific animal's population and development in certain regions.


I am glad you posted this, Southern. I completely get your point. However, two things: First, coyotes are not native to this area. They are an invasive species. Maybe their introduction was our own fault, but that is not the point. The bottom line is they didn't used to be here and they are not a historical part of our Ohio ecosystem. Based on your theory, we should not remove gobies, zebra mussels or spiny water fleas from Lake Erie, even if we could, because they are part of the "management plan" that you refer to. I differ with you. I think our "management plan" should be to manage wildlife that is natural to our area, not invasive species, whether they be coyotes, gobies or zebra mussels. And we should do our best to eliminate the latter and maintain wildlife in accord with the historical species of our state. We may not be able to do much with gobies or zebra mussels, but we can do something with coyotes. Second, "the proof is in the pudding". Before coyotes we saw lots of rabbits when we rabbit hunted. Now we see few. I am just telling you what I see. I get and appreciate your attitude, of working with the species and accepting nature regulating itself, but I don't think we should extend that thinking to accepting invasive species. Best wishes.


----------



## Southernsaug

Softshellcrab, It was just an information post. I did not post a management plan, personal theory or endorsement of any particular plan. I only thought it would be an interesting read on how predator prey relationships work. I never even mentioned coyotes. As far as inferring I endorse leaving invasive species to run rampant, I am trying real hard not to be totally offended and assuming you meant no malice in that statement. At the end I posted this:

Some intervention is necessary at times, for augmentation, but broad sweeping predator control is not necessary.  

Meaning it's not necessary to systematically remove all predators, but in some cases it is justified to control some. The coyote actually fits into that scenario, but I seriously doubt the state needs to expend huge resources to eliminate them. This is one of those times I just wish I would have stayed out of the conversation, as opinions are already formed and cemented and most likely only arguments will ensue. I am bowing out of the discussion I don't have any desire to debate this topic anymore.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Eastern timber wolves and mountain lions are native to Ohio. Would you rather trade them for coyotes that typically prey on mice and voles? If we want to talk native wildlife.


----------



## TimberTall

Michigan used to have a hundred dollar bounty in the early 70’s, that was big money back then. It was in the 80’s when they exploded into the farmlands of Ohio. Remember reading about how South Carolina got them & helped reduce their out of control deer population (SC had an 8 doe a day limit)……


By the way: SoftShellCrab, please do explain how you entice groundhogs into box traps!! My wife will appreciate this….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Softshellcrab

TimberTall said:


> Michigan used to have a hundred dollar bounty in the early 70’s, that was big money back then. It was in the 80’s when they exploded into the farmlands of Ohio. Remember reading about how South Carolina got them & helped reduce their out of control deer population (SC had an 8 doe a day limit)……
> 
> 
> By the way: SoftShellCrab, please do explain how you entice groundhogs into box traps!! My wife will appreciate this….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know what to say.... It hasn't seemed that difficult. Some apples or other fruit in the back of the trap. My biggest problem has been that for every groundhog, I get 2-3 raccoons and squirrels. I let the squirrels out, but I exile the raccoons just like I do the woodchucks. Lucky so far never a skunk; not sure what I would do. 

Maybe your woodchucks are smarter than mine.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

TimberTall said:


> Michigan used to have a hundred dollar bounty in the early 70’s, that was big money back then. It was in the 80’s when they exploded into the farmlands of Ohio. Remember reading about how South Carolina got them & helped reduce their out of control deer population (SC had an 8 doe a day limit)……
> 
> 
> By the way: SoftShellCrab, please do explain how you entice groundhogs into box traps!! My wife will appreciate this….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cantaloupe works best for me.


----------



## Ten Bears

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Eastern timber wolves and mountain lions are native to Ohio. Would you rather trade them for coyotes that typically prey on mice and voles? If we want to talk native wildlife.


They also prey on fawns, turkeys and dogs. They attack humans too. I say bounty time. I could use the cash.


----------



## Muddy

I like to kill coyotes. I like money. Therefore I’m all for a bounty on coyotes. It’s a win win for me.


----------



## HappySnag

TimberTall said:


> Michigan used to have a hundred dollar bounty in the early 70’s, that was big money back then. It was in the 80’s when they exploded into the farmlands of Ohio. Remember reading about how South Carolina got them & helped reduce their out of control deer population (SC had an 8 doe a day limit)……
> 
> 
> By the way: SoftShellCrab, please do explain how you entice groundhogs into box traps!! My wife will appreciate this….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you have to create funel,block everything between 2 gareges or any structures and leave opening where is trap.
the restricted pasige lead them to the trap.

scunk in the live trap,
just tolk to him and open the cage,he will stay many times till dark and he leaves.
i did that many times,he never spray.


----------



## Softshellcrab

HappySnag said:


> you have to create funel,block everything between 2 gareges or any structures and leave opening where is trap.
> the restricted pasige lead them to the trap.
> 
> scunk in the live trap,
> just tolk to him and open the cage,he will stay many times till dark and he leaves.
> i did that many times,he never spray.


thanks for the skunk tip.... I think! Not sure I am brave enough to try this.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Softshellcrab said:


> thanks for the skunk tip.... I think! Not sure I am brave enough to try this.


Just don’t make any sudden movements and talk softly to them. You’ll know what you can get away with by their body language. I always used an old sheet to cover the trap to transport them when I was doing ADC work. Once I had it covered I could just pick the trap up and put in the truck. Never had one spray. And also, most people will say they shoot them in the head, anything in the spinal system will 99% of the time make them spray. Lung shot, preferably not hitting the shoulder bones is the best for dispatching without spraying if you have to shoot one.


----------

